# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  dogana makinave

## rachi

Pershendetje cuna dhe goca
A e dini sa eshte dogana e makinave per momentin.
Une desha me sjell nje foristrade to 2007 me disel me motorr 3200cc.
Faleminderit
Rachi

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## taku72

Paguhet vetem T.V.SHja per makinat ne baze te vleres se blerjes pra 20%

----------


## taku72

Paguhet vetem T.V.SHja per makinat ne baze te vleres se blerjes 20%

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## rachi

Faleminderit taku. Po kisha dhe nje pyetje tjeter. Kush e percakton vlerjen e blerjes se makinave pasi une mund te marr nje fature fiktive me vlere me te ulet sesa cfare kam paguar per ta blere?
Flmnderit
Rachi

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sayan2003

> Faleminderit taku. Po kisha dhe nje pyetje tjeter. Kush e percakton vlerjen e blerjes se makinave pasi une mund te marr nje fature fiktive me vlere me te ulet sesa cfare kam paguar per ta blere?
> Flmnderit
> Rachi


Egziston cmimi dyshime kur shkon me pagu TVSH. 

Nga 2501 cc - 3500 cc cmimi dysheme eshte 300,000 lek t'reja. Nqs ti ke fatur me vler me t'ulet prap prap 20% te 300,000 ke per t'pagu qe komplet shuma osht 60,000 lek t'reja.

Nqs ti ke fatur me vler me t'lart se cmimi dysheme athere do pagush TVSH ne baze te fatures p.sh cmimi osht 1,000,000 lek pagesa osht 200,000 lek.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),unik01 (15-01-2018)

----------


## unik01

> Egziston cmimi dyshime kur shkon me pagu TVSH. 
> 
> Nga 2501 cc - 3500 cc cmimi dysheme eshte 300,000 lek t'reja. Nqs ti ke fatur me vler me t'ulet prap prap 20% te 300,000 ke per t'pagu qe komplet shuma osht 60,000 lek t'reja.
> 
> Nqs ti ke fatur me vler me t'lart se cmimi dysheme athere do pagush TVSH ne baze te fatures p.sh cmimi osht 1,000,000 lek pagesa osht 200,000 lek.


pershendetje, po per makinat e vogla me pak se 2500cc a din sa paguhet dogane aktualisht, dmth sa eshte cmimi dysheme ?

----------

